# Circuit Breaker on trolling motor??



## homerj (Apr 24, 2015)

Allright I've been lurking for a while now and I finally bought my boat, it's a 1991 Grumman 16 foot deep V with a 1993 30hp Johnson, managed to pick up a oldschool minn kota powerdrive 36lbs thrust bow mount motor on CL for peanuts, when I originally looked at the power cord I laughed because it's only about a foot and a half long and has alligator clip on the ends (looks factory), but low and behold my 27 series battery fits beautifully under the nose and the wiring is plenty long to reach the battery, my question is do I actually have to put a circuit breaker or a fuse, or do I have to cut off the clips and splice in a breaker, was hoping to save a few dollars cause 30$ here and 40$ there is really starting to add up.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 24, 2015)

I have the exact same motor. It came with a 10 amp inline fuse on the red wire by the P/O.
You can get this at any auto parts store. Try to waterproof the connections the best you can.
Dielectric Grease on the fuse blades. Small zip-tie or electrical tape to keep it closed. Spare fuses in your box.


----------



## homerj (Apr 24, 2015)

Don't remember seeing a inline fuse holder like that, but I'll take a harder look tonight, is it just me or does 10 amp seem really low for a trolling motor? hell my radio needs a 10 maybe even a 15.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 24, 2015)

in my case, 10amp is what it came with, so that is why it is there - use the fuse of your choice.
And you are right, my lawn mower takes a 30amp under the seat as the main fuse.
So if you pop a 10, move up accordingly. I collect fuses from the junk yard, so I have a BAG full
of assorted fuses........ in 4 months of usage, it has not popped a 10 amp yet.
so when/if it does, I will move up to a 15, then 20 if/when the need arises.

Just ran across this while roaming around: 
https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=37635&hilit=50+circuit+breaker










..


----------

